# Why are there no ASA tournaments in the NE?



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

The IBO originated before the ASA. From middle Virginia northward the IBO rules or ruled. 
The ASA originated out of Georgia generally speaking and covers a lot more geographic area. In the ASA's favor is the climate in the south and southeast. The ASA's first shoot of the year is Feb. 28 in Foley, Ala. Most of IBO country is still snowed in. There really is no comparing how the IBO runs their big shoots and how the ASA runs their tournaments.

Virginia definitely now has _many _more ASA clubs and archers than the IBO. I feel safe in saying that a big majority of _committed _3D'ers in Va. are shooting ASA rules. I know the ASA has many more participates in it's Virginia state championship than the IBO does.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> The IBO originated before the ASA. From middle Virginia northward the IBO rules or ruled.
> The ASA originated out of Georgia generally speaking and covers a lot more geographic area. In the ASA's favor is the climate in the south and southeast. The ASA's first shoot of the year is Feb. 28 in Foley, Ala. Most of IBO country is still snowed in. There really is no comparing how the IBO runs their big shoots and how the ASA runs their tournaments.
> 
> Virginia definitely now has _many _more ASA clubs and archers than the IBO. I feel safe in saying that a big majority of _committed _3D'ers in Va. are shooting ASA rules. I know the ASA has many more participates in it's Virginia state championship than the IBO does.


Wish we could pull a national shoot back up this way!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

They don't need to move. The asa is so good people will come to them. Don't get me wrong everyone wants one in their backyard, but in Mike Terrell's eyes why change what works.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Bo Bob said:


> Wish we could pull a national shoot back up this way!!!!!!!!!!!


We are a bit on the fringe of the ASA's major customer base. Look at Texas, it is on the edge of the ASA market and has the lowest draw of any shoot. There are a lot of dedicated ASA tournament shooters within say 8 hours of north Alabama. The first shoot of the year is always going to be a bit low on attendance because of the time of year. 

A western NC shoot in June would probably do well but there are only so many dates available and it's not like there are locations capable of or wanting to host a shoot behind every tree.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> We are a bit on the fringe of the ASA's major customer base. Look at Texas, it is on the edge of the ASA market and has the lowest draw of any shoot. There are a lot of dedicated ASA tournament shooters within say 8 hours of north Alabama. The first shoot of the year is always going to be a bit low on attendance because of the time of year.
> 
> A western NC shoot in June would probably do well but there are only so many dates available and it's not like there are locations capable of or wanting to host a shoot behind every tree.


I would think finding a place to host it would be a nightmare. LOTS of land needed and suitable parking.


----------



## michael.518 (Jan 5, 2016)

Lot of Texas shooters drive 12+ hours to ASA shoots.
Lol I'm 5 hrs from our instate shoot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> We are a bit on the fringe of the ASA's major customer base.* Look at Texas, it is on the edge of the ASA market and has the lowest draw of any shoot. *
> .


National ProAm you mean, right, Kent? Texas has some of the largest Qualifiers and largest State Championships and the state with the most ASA clubs, 30 clubs. Tallcatt and his wife have worked hard to get it there.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

michael.518 said:


> Lot of Texas shooters drive 12+ hours to ASA shoots.
> Lol I'm 5 hrs from our instate shoot.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


I understand but at the end of the year Paris, Tx is still on the low end of attendance. I'm thrilled that this year there are TWO ASA tournaments within a 9 hour drive!!!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

It's kind of hard to find a organization that has insurance as low as ASA's and membership fee of $30. Pretty sure it's still the same, $370.00 nails insurance, club enrollment, Additionally insured (land holder) and 10 membership certificates. A club can give away the certificates or sell them and cheap to recover part of the $370.00. 

Putting on a Qualifier is a piece of cake. Follow the rules for yardage per class. Combine stakes/yards for some classes to cut down on number stakes. Paper work another piece of cake. My first time as Sec/Trea of our club I had all checks and paper in the mail Tuesday morning and that was only due to making sure of things. After that I always had checks and paper work in the mail Monday morning. 
All rules and such are available on the Home page of the ASA web site. Need help, call headquarters. Hey, them girls down there know the answer before you get your question out....Well, almost. They great down there.....

Anyone can shoot a Qualifier the first time without being a ASA member. The second time they have join. They have to be a ASA member to shoot the state Championship. Check with headquarters, Championship belt buckles is at no cost to the club. You can host a Qualifier within your regular 3D, just that the yards have to be correct with ASA rules.


----------



## Pmurray60 (Jul 24, 2014)

So pretty much the only reason is because of how they spread naturally. I'm in Massachusetts and I am willing to travel and try ASA. It would just be nice if they had a presence in New England. I believe there was a qualifier in CT last year but I don't see anything on their site for 2016. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

ASA tried to make a foot hold in New England about 10 years ago. Main sticking point was the speed limit. Guy and Gals up here kind of liked to shoot quicker equipment and not have different set ups for different organizations.


----------



## jvan97 (Dec 7, 2010)

I would also like to see a few ASA in this area. But IBO has always ruled the north east. Back in late 80early 90 there would be 300 people doing a local IBO shoot. Now its 100 if your lucky. IBO has been slowly growing again in this region. Another organization could hurt and cause a split. If they could work together it would be cool


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Yep, the New England is too far from the Alabama Shooters Association.

I think if the IBO gets more organized, they would grow more too.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

It really comes down to smart business strategy. ASA has 3 full time employees Mike, Lorraine and Jenny. The rest of the staff is part time with varying degrees of part time responsibilities. Dee manages the state federations. Don is the tournament director and works the week of the events. The rest of the dedicated range officials come in on Monday or Tuesday to help with set up and working the ranges. Basically ASA, the company, is very small but very efficient. 

As a businessman running a small organization why would you want to go across country to take a chance on a good turnout when you can draw 1300 to 1700 shooters and stay fairly close to home.

Distances from the ASA office in Kennesaw, Georgia to all ASA Pro/Am events.

Foley, Alabama 371 miles 5 hrs. 27 min
Paris, Texas 748 miles 11 hrs. 33 min
Appling, Georgia 156 miles 2 hrs. 22 min
London, Kentucky 284 miles 4 hrs. 9 min
Metropolis, Illinois, 371 miles 5 hrs. 27 min
Fort Mitchell, Alabama 146 miles 2 hrs. 27 min

And yes....Paris, Texas is the farthest distance from the heart of ASA country and has the lowest attendance. Last year Paris had 1304 shooters. This year I think the Paris event will exceed 1400 shooters. Paris loves ASA....ASA loves Paris. 

Mike has told me multiple times that he is happy with the attendance at Paris. It is a much more manageable number of shooters. The 5 year contract extension that was awarded to Paris last year verifies ASA's commitment to the Texas event.


----------



## Hunter187 (Jun 21, 2015)

SonnyThomas said:


> It's kind of hard to find a organization that has insurance as low as ASA's and membership fee of $30. Pretty sure it's still the same, $370.00 nails insurance, club enrollment, Additionally insured (land holder) and 10 membership certificates. A club can give away the certificates or sell them and cheap to recover part of the $370.00.
> 
> Putting on a Qualifier is a piece of cake. Follow the rules for yardage per class. Combine stakes/yards for some classes to cut down on number stakes. Paper work another piece of cake. My first time as Sec/Trea of our club I had all checks and paper in the mail Tuesday morning and that was only due to making sure of things. After that I always had checks and paper work in the mail Monday morning.
> All rules and such are available on the Home page of the ASA web site. Need help, call headquarters. Hey, them girls down there know the answer before you get your question out....Well, almost. They great down there.....
> ...


Very accurate info Sonny. I like that I get a free ASA membership with my club dues (only me and one other member in our club shoot ASA) and the insurance covers me for my other state shoots. We have a course all set for a state ASA shoot but because of the recent rains the road going to the land is flooded. We will be doing a work day tomorrow to cut a few additional lanes on our practice course to make sure there are no issues when the date comes up in April just in case as we will have a shoot every weekend up till then, starting on Sunday. ASA is an excellent organization


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

They have gone to the north east before and you didn't show up. Pretty simple.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

jimb said:


> They have gone to the north east before and you didn't show up. Pretty simple.


when was this?


----------



## BubbaDean1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Simple history lesson: the ASA has shot ProAms several times north of the Mason Dixon. There have been two shoots in Indiana, three in Michigan and one in Pennsylvannia. You guys complain about Paris being the smallest shoot of the year. While that may be true the attendance in Paris nearly twice what it was in any of the six shoots I mentioned. While the Pennsylvannia shoot was hardly what you would call Northeast is still not that far. Why would any national organization ever think about having a shoot in a state when the state championship draws 100 or less shooters. It does not make sense from a business stand point.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Given the temperate weather in the southeast, I wonder why ASA pulls the plug in early August. Seems like extending the calendar through Labor Day would allow at least one more event on the schedule.


----------



## Hunter187 (Jun 21, 2015)

carlosii said:


> Given the temperate weather in the southeast, I wonder why ASA pulls the plug in early August. Seems like extending the calendar through Labor Day would allow at least one more event on the schedule.


It ends just before hunting season starts...don't know if thats the reason but deer season starts August 15th here


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

nochance said:


> when was this?


NH had state shoots in 2005 06 and 07.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Hunter187 said:


> It ends just before hunting season starts...don't know if thats the reason but deer season starts August 15th here


October first here in Indiana.

Wonder if some folks would shoot an event in late September.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

carlosii said:


> Given the temperate weather in the southeast, I wonder why ASA pulls the plug in early August. Seems like extending the calendar through Labor Day would allow at least one more event on the schedule.


2 factors....

1. School starts up around that time......

2. Deer season in many parts of the South crank up around that time.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

carlosii said:


> Given the temperate weather in the southeast, I wonder why ASA pulls the plug in early August. Seems like extending the calendar through Labor Day would allow at least one more event on the schedule.


A 6 - 7 month season is plenty long enough! Not everyone is an old fart with a truck load of time and money with nothing else to do........... I am _not_ saying that you are. :becky:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

reylamb said:


> 2 factors....
> 
> 1. School starts up around that time......
> 
> 2. Deer season in many parts of the South crank up around that time.


Yeah, but school is in session from February through May too.

Would some folks give up a weekend in September from deer hunting to shoot an ASA pro am? Things don't heat up in Indiana until mid October at best here in Indiana.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> A 6 - 7 month season is plenty long enough! Not everyone is an old fart with a truck load of time and money with nothing else to do........... I am _not_ saying that you are. :becky:


What else is geezer gonna spend his money on? Wild women are a memory and the wine dries us out and leaves our tongues all hairy the next day...no fun in that.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

carlosii said:


> What else is geezer gonna spend his money on? Wild women are a memory and the wine dries us out and leaves our tongues all hairy the next day...no fun in that.


Ahh Yes but they are great memories!


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

dove season starts in ga the first weekend in September with bow season the next weekend. south Carolina season comes iin august. the southern states are hunting shortly after the world shoot.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

carlosii said:


> Yeah, but school is in session from February through May too.
> 
> Would some folks give up a weekend in September from deer hunting to shoot an ASA pro am? Things don't heat up in Indiana until mid October at best here in Indiana.


True, but for some reason folks have no problem pulling kids out of school at the end of the year, but don't at the beginning of the school year.....something I never figured out.

Round these parts even local clubs don't have shoots during deer season.....they just don't get attendance numbers.


----------

